# CO2 System Help



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm looking at getting a regulator and the other parts for the Co2 system. I'd like to make an inline CO2 diffuser to go with the reactor. I am also looking at a cannister filter (magnum 350 or rena xp1). I already have the CO2 tank but I need the rest.

I have heard that the JBJ regulator is good. I like the solenoid valve too since I am an EE. Is aquariumplants.com the cheapest place to get it? I used froogle too but there weren't very many results.

Next, how good is the DIY inline reactor plan at this link? http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/aquaria/aquaria_construction_co2reactor.htm I've seen it reviewed on this site, just looking for any other opinions before I build it. Hopefully, its not too hard to build. And is an adapter needed on the tubing between the regulator and the Co2 input of the reactor? I'd like to make sure I have everything I need before I try and build this.

I have a 38 gallon tank so I don't need the supersize stuff. I'm pretty sure that all of the stuff should work together. I have about two dozen guppies and one rosy barb in there for now. But I might add some more fish since the guppies are very tiny.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It does seem to be one of the cheapest places to get it. You may want to check E-Bay also. One of the sponsors of this site has an E-bay site also. Some of his stuff is cheaper on E-bay than on his own site!

The Hoftiezer reactor seems too complicated for me  I prefer the simple Ghori Reactor: http://www.gwapa.org/articles/inline_co2_reactor/

I ran one that was actually made by Ghanzanfar for almost a year on both the intake and later, on the output of my Magnum 350. You will get more flow out of your filter by putting it on the intake side but you risk getting more gunk in it that way.

It works very well either way and seems to be less complicated to put together than the Hoftiezer Reactor. I had trouble locating part #5 and #8 when I thought about doing this a year or so ago. I never made the reactor so I can't comment on how good it is.

A friend gave me one of Ghori's reactors. I have since modified it a few times, reduced the size to 1 1/2" diameter for a slower flow filter, added a Kent Turbo Venturi to the input (on the right side of the reactor in the pic below), added venturi loops and will probably add another venturi in a diffferent place in the future. The venturi loop is the tubing that runs from the reactor body to the output of the filter. A pic of this is in post #8 of this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10193

The next time I get a hold of some clear PVC, I have a few other ideas to try out and see how they work  Anyone interested in another order from US Plastics


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

I have manufactured a reactor that is simular to the Hoftiezer design. I did not include the side clean out part #13 and I could not find part #8. I will just make my own nipples out of ridged airline tubing and 1/4" acrylic sheet. I have used this method of nipple construction on a CPR overflow and it works good. Acrylic about 1/2" square with hole in center for ridged tubing and some 5 or 20 minute epoxy to attach to device. I also have ordered an aqua lifter pump (part#CD-16904) from drsfostersmith.com to use to keep from building up too much gas in reactor. Hope this lifter pump works well as I could have used this on that CPR overflow. This was not available at that time so I used a powerhead and it worked OK but could have been better.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Anyone interested in another order from US Plastics


Sure!  I really didn't need stuff so soon for this meeting anyway...


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

One more question about the Hoftiezer reactor. It says near the bottom to use the "right" NPT barbs. Is the standard tubing for canister filters 5/8" and for CO2 tubing 1/4"? These are parts 4 and 5. I am going to use a Rena XP 1 (or 2) or a magnum 350. 

I emailed him asking where I can get parts 4, 5, and 8 and I will post back if he responds.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Tubing size for a canister will vary by manufacturer. My Magnum has 5/8" ID tubing while the Eheim Eccos have 12mm (~1/2") OD tubing, or about 3/8" ID tubing. I'm not sure on the other filter types. IF the tubing is too small to fit over the barb, try heating it in some near boiling water for a few seconds. I have been able to get 1/2" OD Eheim tubing over 1/2" barbs this way. After the tubing cools it really sticks to the barb. Once it's on, you'll have to cut it off. 

Most CO2 tubing is the same size as airline tubing, I think 3/16" ID and 1/4" OD but I may be mistaken.


----------

